# Wheelsets for 555



## peloton89 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everybody...I just got a new 555 last week and I'm looking for a good wheelset to match with it for racing. I just wondered if anyone had found a good combination. I'm riding on Easton Circuits but I think I want to do a set of carbon tubluars for races. I know wheelsets are a subjective thing but I am looking for a little bit of advice since I am new to racing. BTW...I am 5' 11" and about 145 pounds.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I love a chance to post pics of my bike.. Here is my 555 with Mavic k's, and Circuits. For what is worth I like it with the maviks better. Feels fasters and is definatly stiffer.


----------

